# slick-stik wiring Diagram



## JAG (Jan 9, 2005)

Guys, My boss bought a meyers plow which Ive determined is a quick lift unit.
However there was no wiring or switches. A slick-stik was purchased, but with out a wiring diagram for the back of the switch I havnt gotten everything to work properly. I beleive a jumper wire is required here somewhere, but Iam at a loss at which terminals. Where can I find a diagram?
I've looked at the meyers site, even the quicklift manual was no help.

Jason in Utah and its snowing.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Love to help you with the wiring but don't have a socket here with me.
I do know that most that run a silk stick don't like them with the quick lift (e-60) because the plow jerks real bad when angeling left.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

*slick stick*

OK dwan since I'm unable to pm you or send you an email i havta ask it here.
i got a slick stick from a buddy of mine and want to wire it up to my '46 pump. he does not have the wireing harness for it and was wondering if you could help me out, you told the other guy he should not use it on the 60. so how bout on a 46 any help would be nice dint wanna havta spend a whole week trying to figure out what pole's do what. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Sure e-mail [email protected] be sure to put plow or something like that in the subject line so I will read it.
I will try to take pictures of the switch tomorrow and label the connections.

e-46 if I remember right has no power angle so I would just use a (single pole double through) toggle switch with (momentary - off - on) switch. it would save a lot of money and space. Wiring would be simpler. hot to center, momentary position to motor solenoid, and on side to "A" solenoid.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

im sry there was a typo i ment the e-47. sry bout the mix up. here is a pic of my current switch setup. but i think the single stick would be better. sry its a bad pic i just took it ill get a better one in the morning.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

The socket for the silk stick is worth having. with it you don't have to worry about the conections comming loose and creating other problems. part# for the harness alone is #15680.
one thing you will have to get use to is that you can not angel the plow with the stick in the float position, it must be moved back to netrul position before angleing then back to float. A way to get around this is to install a few bungie cords on the lift chain that will produce slack when first put into float.
again I will try to lable the switch conections if you still want to try to make a harness but it may take me a little time as I don't want to have to pull apart a door panel to test out the wireing. I may have a harness around, if so it will be no problem.
The e-57 is a new power head and suspose to draw less juce and be more reliable then the e-47. personaly I have been satisfied with the 47 for 20+ years till I tried a Boss V. now I will never buy another yellow plow again. Just my opinion.

Click here to see my mount on a Ford


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

i love the mount. theres just no better place to put em (imho) its the most relaxed. i moved them from the dash after i bought the truck and used it for one storm hated it what a pita. no hurry on the pin assignments im happy with my current set, for now. and thnx for the tip on the float thing i was un aware. my yellow plows came with the trucks.but im lookin at a blizzard for my new truck. i have sub'd for a company that sells for 'em the past three years so i can get a good price. i just dont like how the power pack in on the lower a-frame seems like they'd get "hurt"


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*cpw has prints*

cpw's site has the prints here is the link http://www.centralparts.com/Literature-Meyer-9.aspx


----------



## smittys snow (Oct 24, 2007)

*slikstik wiring diagram*

I need the pictures of the terminals what wires go where


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's an image of the back of the Slick Stick... I assume you want to make your own harness so here's the color codes...

Black (with fuse)---> To a 12V keyed ingition source

Black (no fuse)-----> To A coil on pump (black wire)

Red---------------------> To B coil on pump (red wire)

Green------------------> To C coil on pump (green wire)

Whites----------------> Jump all the white wire terminals together
on the back of the switch and run a single wire from one of the
white terminals out to the small post on the underhood solenoid.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

*I dropped the ball sorry*

Looks like I dropped the ball on this.

Thanks B&B for picking it up and posting a drawing.

Season is real close and we expect snow next week so everyone is getting ready. I still havn't taken the wireing out of the 95 ford and replaced it with the boss setup but all the frame work is done, just have the controls and switch mount to build for the boss system.


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the post...


----------

